# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: crystal reports 2008 product key code

## hasan123456

سلام
من كريستال ريپورت 2008 رو دانلود كردم اما product key code انرو ندارم اگه لطف كنيد بهم بديد ممنون ميشم

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
من با اينها تونستم نصب كنم ، امتحان كنيد 

Crystal Reports: CFK0A-Y0TTM2M-00UFAFF-N43M
SAP Intergration: BFP13-8RPMWU2-612EJ1S-1EJ5
Baan Intergration: BGAA5-7YNWMY2-522DMKW-5TW7
Sibel Intergration: BEMK0-3VVJNT2-627CPCH-10F6

----------


## mangorg

با سلام
نرم افزار  *crystal reports 2008 product key code*  را از كجا دانلود كنم

----------


## zarepour172

:قلب: 


> با سلام
> من با اينها تونستم نصب كنم ، امتحان كنيد 
> 
> Crystal Reports: CFK0A-Y0TTM2M-00UFAFF-N43M
> SAP Intergration: BFP13-8RPMWU2-612EJ1S-1EJ5
> Baan Intergration: BGAA5-7YNWMY2-522DMKW-5TW7
> Sibel Intergration: BEMK0-3VVJNT2-627CPCH-10F6


motashaker bali javab dad man ham emtehan kardam

----------

